# Acer Travelmate battery not charging



## tuckerg01 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am running an Acer Travelmate 8471 with Win7. I recently made some changes to my power settings and my battery is now not charging. I have reset to default settings but it hasn't resolved the issue. 

Any ideas?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Coincedence. Regardless of the OS power settings, the battery will charge whenever AC power is connected. So there is a hardware issue, either with the battery or the motherboard (AC charging circuitry).


----------

